# Elmers "Diagonal" Engine



## johnmcc69 (Jan 5, 2020)

I've been playing around with the design of a "Diagonal" engine & this is what I have come up with so far...

 I wanted something that was fairly "simple" to build & relatively small, I chose Elmers #41 Factory engine as the basis for the design. Elmers engines are pretty straight forward, proven designs & seemed to fit what I had in mind. I made some slight changes to Elmers engine to make it work the way I wanted (Just some size changes) & kind of designed around that. I added a govenor because I think it's a nice touch, & I think the builder could include it or not, or add it later. I'm going to simplify the govenor design a little more than what I have shown to make it easier to build.

 I really like the looks of this & think it would make a nice model so I'll probably create detail drawings & post them.
(& no, I'm not calling the entire engine "My" design, as mentioned & shown on the drawings, the engine is Elmer Verburgs design. The 
"Factory #41 engine plans are in the "Free Domain" on the web & no copyrights will be harmed in the creation of the drawings...)

 John


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 5, 2020)

That's an interesting looking engine. Nice job. I'd be interested in a set of plans although realistically at this point I probably have too many engines on my 'to-build' list than I'll ever have time to build.


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jan 19, 2020)

Boy, that was a lot of work, but the drawings are all done. I'm attaching the finished sheet-1 here to give you an idea of how it looks now with all the parts & the BOM finished up. The rest of the files can be found here:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1-TE_CvL0Zs_gIGKaxWYYZBvMM4rLWZrA?usp=sharing

 I'm really pleased with how it all turned out & hope someone will build it (& post the build log here)  

 Thanks Elmer!

 John


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jan 22, 2020)

I've updated a couple drawings of this already, I found a problem with the rocker assy. location & had to compensate by adding length to the valve rod & shortening the eccentric strap (It would have caused a little binding in the valve movement), also found a dimension error of the steam ports (slots) in the cylinder head. I've also added a few missing dims (Thanks to CNR) & added a "Revision Record.xls" that explains the changes. All the updated files are on the same "shared" drive where I copied all the files to.

 Sorry about that,

  John


----------



## Lindy (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello John, I built this a couple years ago using 2 Elmers mill engines scaled up 2X


----------



## vederstein (Jan 23, 2020)

Nice CAD work.  I'm assuming this is like Elmer's other engines where the parts are extra tiny?


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jan 23, 2020)

Lindy said:


> Hello John, I built this a couple years ago using 2 Elmers mill engines scaled up 2X



 Very nice!



vederstein said:


> Nice CAD work.  I'm assuming this is like Elmer's other engines where the parts are extra tiny?



 1/2" bore X 1" stk. , not real tiny. Manageable on the smaller bench-top machines.

 John


----------



## Richard Hed (May 20, 2020)

johnmcc69 said:


> I've been playing around with the design of a "Diagonal" engine & this is what I have come up with so far...
> 
> I wanted something that was fairly "simple" to build & relatively small, I chose Elmers #41 Factory engine as the basis for the design. Elmers engines are pretty straight forward, proven designs & seemed to fit what I had in mind. I made some slight changes to Elmers engine to make it work the way I wanted (Just some size changes) & kind of designed around that. I added a govenor because I think it's a nice touch, & I think the builder could include it or not, or add it later. I'm going to simplify the govenor design a little more than what I have shown to make it easier to build.
> 
> ...


Whoa, did you actually build this?  Apparently it was used in actual factories.  Was it a successful engine?  Can you tell me any more about it?


----------

